# Dragon 1/35 scale 120mm mortar and crew



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I have been working on this one for a few months:


http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200782414217_mortar crew1.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200782414333_mortar crew 2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200782414450_mortar crew 3.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/20078241465_mortar crew 4.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200782414723_mortar crew 5.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200782414838_mortar crew 6.JPG


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The older I get, the worse my eyes get, the less likely I am to be able to do things that small.

Very nice job, buddho.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive job! The level of detail you put in there is great. 

Sean


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you very much John and Sean!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That's a fantastic piece of work Buddho.

I really like the second photo. It seems to show the progress of the shell from left to right as it leaves its box and is carried to the mortar, then sighted, and fired. You've created a great illusion of movement here ... not just static figures stuck next to the mortar.

Well done.

Glenn


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Outstanding work again, Buddho! 
Incidentally, I discovered that I'm sharing Jon's affliction caused by our all getting "younger", too.  
Keep up the great work! Your diorama makes my mouth water for my next Ostfront reenactment! :thumbsup:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank You Seaview!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good. nice groundwork also


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks, Jafo!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Budd,

Great dio. I could feel the cold looking at that scene. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Jason and roadrnr!


----------

